# P88 Compact Anyone?



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I have really been a HK fan, but a few months ago I bought a Walther P88 and like it, but is seems a bit fat on the grip. Great shooter, very accurate.

Driven by something...I had to buy the P88 Compact and that is thinner, and shorter, not by much but enough. Very accurate as well. It is a sharp shooter.

Not a lot of talk on this form on these guns, anybody has them?

I also tried to get an IWB holster by Milt Sparks and they do not have a blank, so I need to send them my pistol to get a holster made.

I am beginning to like my Walthers better than the HKs. YIKES, moving to the dark side.


----------

